# School time fun



## wburke17 (Jun 8, 2007)

Today at my daughters school, they have this activity once a year called "Parent Enrichment Day". If you have a hobby or skill that you would like to share with the students, this is the chance to. This is my 5th year of doing so. My wife, Son and I started the day off with a little show and tell, the students got to see snakes, frogs, scorpions, centipedes, millipedes, a juvi Salvator moniter, and of course T's. After the show and tell, the students had an oppertinuity to make styrafoam? spiders or snake/lizard sock puppets, which they had a blast doing they are grades K & 1st. After the show my daughter's 3rd grade teacher asked if we could show there class all of our pets. (round 2)
heres some pics of the activities, in in a slideshow enjoy
http://img175.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img175/3020/1181351401o20.smil


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 8, 2007)

very cool.  nice mobile zoo


----------

